# any ever ordered from here?



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

hi just asking if anybody has ever ordered supplies from here and looking for feedback please?

Exotic Pets - Amphibian, Reptile and Invert UK exotic pet shop


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

doesn't matter anymore :lol2:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

AVOID AVOID AVOID

These guys are idiots. The majority of the descriptions are completely inaccurate (at least the invert ones are for sure), and they give off the impression that they want £££ and dont give two hoots about animal welfare. 

I once emailed them offering corrections to their tailless whip scorpion "caresheet" and basically got told to F-off. Considering that my email was simply to help them out, the response I got was absurd.

I wouldnt touch them, ever. Havent ordered from them, never will unless they get their act together. Don't get me started on their WC preferences...


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

cheers mate, i started this thread about supplies and another thread in the lizards section about there livestock, and everybody agrees with you they are a waste of time,

i was just searching the net and they kept coming up so i was just wondering what they like,

thanks again GRB,


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

No worries.

At first when I saw them they looked very appealing - they have access to some of my favourite invertebrates, including velvet worms. I soon sussed out however that their care instructions were basically gibberish however. 

Im still rightly annoyed that they refer to Amblypygids (Tail-less whip scorpions) as a "family of scorpions". They so arent. Seriously, a quick Wiki search can tell you more than they know. Argh!

Anyway, hopefully this bad rep will spread around, and they will change business habits or go under.


----------



## SelinaRealm (Sep 16, 2006)

Heard lots of bad things about this site, and not many good to be honest.

This is the worst thread bout them I have seen here:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/r-i-p/93713-r-i-p-princess-killed.html

Selina


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

have to say before i joined here i did buy about 7 reptiles from them and all arrived happy and healthy but then i chose the cb ones not wild caught


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

Think this thread says it all :

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/r-i-p/93713-r-i-p-princess-killed.html

I feel so sorry for the snake and its owner


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Well im glad somebody bought this up or i would have never known there un-proffesionalism towards animal welfare.

I was even considering buying from these guys :S


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

they are dear and did not say when the animals where disbatched you basicly have to keep loging in to there site till you see the bit saying disbatched on the whole not a good company am sure the owners called karen and is on bug nation some where al try and find out i think she should maybe join here and explane her sell


----------



## SelinaRealm (Sep 16, 2006)

adamntitch said:


> they are dear and did not say when the animals where disbatched you basicly have to keep loging in to there site till you see the bit saying disbatched on the whole not a good company am sure the owners called karen and is on bug nation some where al try and find out i think she should maybe join here and explane her sell


That would probably be a good idea. Especially when things like the below thread are happening!!



SelinaRealm said:


> Heard lots of bad things about this site, and not many good to be honest.
> 
> This is the worst thread bout them I have seen here:
> 
> ...


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

al see if i can get a direct email for her email her my self and see what she says


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

the only explaination she offers as to not repling to emails is the same one she has given for years....the email server keeps going down, which apparently isnt her fault.

You'd have thought by now she'd have bought a new one :lol2:

She took the phone number off the site in the summer as she claimed she had to many people phoning asking questions about the stock...so it seems the unreliable email server is the only way of contacting her.

Tbh i dont see this ever changing with this company friends of mine have had stock delivered dead in the past with them refusing to do anything about it untill forced to and this was over a year ago...i always warn people off this company because they just do not care about their animals or their customers (at least thats the impression they give)


----------



## athy59 (Jan 30, 2008)

*re exotic pets.uk.*

Surely if enough people from this forum and perhaps friends who have bought exotics from this site, all write to Trading standards, R.S.P.C.A. ect. Then this site could be closed down. I saw the thread re the snake and put my two pence worth in. 
I dread to think what state these animals are kept in. 
Saying that tho, there are many exotics sites on the web, but dont hear about way pets are kept ect. But if this 1 could be closed down, then at least some exotics could be saved. 
I still say there should be tighter controls over these sites.
As for her taking phone off the site. Make me ask myself. "What as she got to Hide." Just my thoughts on this.


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

I comletely agree.

Enough reports to the RSPCA for example would surely have an impact, even if it wasnt to shut them down, maybe have them re-think there way for caring for these animals.

Also about taking the phone off there...well that says it all in my opinion.


Phil


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

£250 pounds for a hermans tort!!!!


----------



## Woodi (Oct 11, 2007)

PM me if you need a phone no.


----------



## Craig84 (Feb 28, 2008)

That is where i got my CF Royal from :whistling2:


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

I got my BCI from them in 2006

Also bought some stats and mats from there, both times I had good service and was informed by email the day my BCI was dispatched so I could be in when it came.

Only bad thing I can say is that when I emailed with a query for an animal they didn't have listed they said they'd see if they could find it and never got back to me, presumably they couldn't get one at the time

Overall a good buying experience for me.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

seemingly it has gone downhil in the last 12 to 18 months quite badly..


----------

